
Australia plans to kill 2M 'killer' cats - kheyanne
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/04/26/asia/feral-cats-australia-intl/index.html
======
BasicObject
Also if you've never heard of the cat brain parasite:

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toxoplasma_gondii](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toxoplasma_gondii)

